# French Ring 1st leg FR1



## Kraig Guay (Mar 12, 2012)

Al "The Tuna" Capone of IB received the 1st leg of his FR1 title March 10 2012 at the Phoenix Rising Ringers trial placing 3rd out of 5 dogs under 
Judge Shannon Nieuwkoop


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats Kraig! Good job!


----------

